# Anyone have adenomyosis?



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I have been dealing with IBS since March. I have got a Hyst Surgery scheduled next Friday for other problems and hope it will give me even some relief from the IBS. Yesterday I started off with an IBS attack, I managed to drive myself to my office but was unable to get out of the vehicle due to the extreme lower abdominal pain that was radiating to my lower back. I called my Admin Assist on my cell phone to come outside where I was. I gave her my keys and she drove me to my Gyn Doc. Found out he was out of town and I had to see a Doc on call for him. Went to that doc (could barely walk and couldn't stop crying) he went to do an exam on me. Ab was real tender, pelvic exam was unbareable that I screamed. A shot was given to me for pain and then the doc did an ultra sound. He said that I had Adenomyosis. He was going to get ahold of my doc and let him know that I need the surgery immediatly (earliest would be monday). I tried to deal with the pain during the day. couldn't even sit normally, had to sit on a butt cheek. By about 4:30 I was having spazams in my bladder, uterus, and anus. My butt muscles upper leg muscles stayed in knots like I was having a continues "charley horses". With a ton of presure below as if I was about to give birth. (Sorry of my spelling, pain med is kicking in again)Went to the Emergency room (was told to by the doc if I was still having problems that night), kept thinking I had to go to bathroom because of spazems. Docs couldnt really help, gave me Demoral, didn't help (could have been water, would have same effect), waited awhile and they gave me another med that kicked in then they made my husband take me home. My mom and husband is takeing care of me now, I am takeing double med of hydrocodone ever 2 hours. Unbelieveable. Has any one had this happen?


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi AngelI just wanted to let you know that I had very similar issues and also had Adenomyosis and Stage IV Endometroisis.I've had four surgeries to remove the endo along with my appendix, gallbladder and finally a hysterectomy in January.Since the hysterectomy, things have been MUCH improved. The pain for me was EXTREME for 2 years and in retrospect I can't even believe I still held down my job or anything for that matter.I have soooo much info on Adenomyosis and Endometriosis so feel free to email me direct.Tjm4x5###aol.comtake care and feel bettertiffany


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi AngelI just wanted to let you know that I had very similar issues and also had Adenomyosis and Stage IV Endometroisis.I've had four surgeries to remove the endo along with my appendix, gallbladder and finally a hysterectomy in January.Since the hysterectomy, things have been MUCH improved. The pain for me was EXTREME for 2 years and in retrospect I can't even believe I still held down my job or anything for that matter.I have soooo much info on Adenomyosis and Endometriosis so feel free to email me direct.Tjm4x5###aol.comtake care and feel bettertiffany


----------



## Mrs-erable (May 13, 2012)

I was just diagnosed with adenomyosis today. I have been in misery with stomach pain and what my gastro doc thinks is IBS. Could the adenomyosis be the cause of all the other problems? I have lots of pelvic and lower ab pain, diarrhea, and I'm exhausted from it all. It seems I have some level of pain all the time. My obgyn is taking me off my pill and is going to do some blood work in a month after it is out of my system to check for hormone imbalances. Is there any hope to help with the pain or is a hysterectomy the only way? I really wanted to have another child...I have one son, but now I'm worried about having complications with this if I get pregnant again.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I was also diagnosed with endometriosis and adenomyosis. Always had horrible pain with periods. Pain so excruciating any movement felt like i was being stabbed by knives through my tummy and up the rear. My bowels always irritable with my periods. After three days then pain subsides and i would be normal until next period. I was always told it was all in my head. So had laparoscopy that diagnosef endometriosis. Then had a couple kids and pain started coming back. Doctor put me on depo-provera shots which worked for a year. Gained alot of weight then staeted bleeding and bleeding until i hemorhaged. I was taken to hospital and had lost so much blood i was given blood transfusion then had hysterectomy by emergency at midnight. All the pain was then gone. This surgery cured my pain and no more periods. I kept my ovaries so no hormone replacements needef. Doc said that when he took my uterus it had adenomyosis and a fibroid. But ever since this surgery i have had weak abdominal muscles and IBS. I am sure i have scar tissue on the outside of my bowel which flares and gets irritated. I have always thought that was a cause of my IBS.Your pain will probably be gone after your surgery and you will be sooooooo relieved.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I had adenomyosis and it almost killed me. The pain, of course, was intense, in all of the above places described. It was the bleeding that almost did me in. After 5 separate sessions of transfusions over a 4 month period including one in the hospital after I had almost bled out in a two-day period of time, I had the hysterectomy. I was lucky in that I was just starting to hemmorhage again, I was scheduled for the surgery. The pain and bleeding stopped, thank God. It took me over a year to get my strength back but I was left permanently disabled from the damage suffered from the surgery and the adenomyosis. My IBS went from massive constant diarrhea to chronic constipation and bloating. Due to the surgery and the scar tissue inside, my abdominal floor was raised up about 4 inches and the bloat from the IBS and chronic constipation crushes down on my chest, making it hard for me to breathe. Every movement of my arms and legs causes muscle and bowel spasms across my abdomen so I am in terrible pain always. But, the bleeding stopped and I'm not operating on fumes.Unfortunately, sometimes the cure is almost as bad as the disease. Anyway, good luck with the surgery and hope that you feel better shortly.Take care.Renee'


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow renee!! Scary !! I was bleeding to death also!! I know that is what screwed my intestines up.


----------

